# repasar un poquito ahí al lado de la vacha



## Crystal08

"Después cuando tengas un ratito acuerdése lo que le pedí, si puedes repasar un poquito ahí al lado de la vacha la junta entre el mármol y el espejo es como sucio, unas cositas negras que no salen."
No entiendo ese término no lo encuentro, alguien me puede decir de que está hablando?


----------



## 0scar

De la "bacha", pila "en epañol", cuenco para el agua.


----------



## Crystal08

muchas gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí no he oído en la vida eso de "bacha". Debe ser un localismo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non so cosa sia (nel dizionario non c'è né con la "v" né con la "b"), ma dalla definizione di Oscar in italiano corrisponderebbe al lavandino del bagno, perché c'è uno specchio. Se fosse quello della cucina allora sarebbe meglio usare lavello/acquaio.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, per me la pila è quella che sta in lavanderia, dove si lavano i panni.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Non so, per me la pila è quella che sta in lavanderia, dove si lavano i panni.



In che lingua? In italiano ?  La trad. è dallo spagnolo all'italiano e la "pila" in spagnolo è un acquaio/lavello/lavandino, dipende dalla stanza. Questa comunque ha uno specchio, quindi non può essere in una lavanderia e nemmeno quella della cucina. A meno che in Sicilia non abbiate le lavanderie con lo specchio a mo' di salone di bellezza. Tutto è possibile... 

Ma poi, che c'entra l'Italia con gli altri paesi? In Spagna, per es. non ho mai visto una lavanderia in un condominio, né un solaio (nei condomini). Al massimo una cantina/sgabuzzino. Per questo scopo (quello della lavanderia) c'è una zona dell'appartamento che si chiama "galería", intraducibile in italiano.


----------



## Neuromante

Non  è "veranda"? Galería, voglio dire.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> In che lingua? In italiano ?  La trad. è dallo spagnolo all'italiano e la "pila" in spagnolo è un acquaio/lavello/lavandino, dipende dalla stanza.



Anche in italiano "pila" può significare "vasca in cui vengono lavati i panni", anche se è un'accezione non comune. Parola di Treccani.


----------



## infinite sadness

A me le definizioni sembrano identiche. Poi, come al solito, rispetto il vostro punto di vista.


  TRECCANI.IT
*pila* 
*pila* s. f. [lat. _pīla_ «pilastro; mortaio»].
*2.* Vasca, per lo più di pietra, per contenere acqua o altro liquido: _la p_. _dell’acquaio_; [le mucche] _da un canto_,_ alla marmorea pila Succiano l’acque_ (Pascoli); _tre o quattro ragazzi mezzi nudi sguazzavano coi piedi nella p_. _di una fonte_ (Soffici). In partic.: *a.* _Pila dell’acqua santa_, l’acquasantiera costituita da una vasca sostenuta da una colonnina. *b.* non com. Vasca in cui vengono lavati i panni. 

  REAL  ACADEMIA  ESPAÑOLA
*pila2**.*
  (Del lat. _pila_, mortero).
*1. *f. _Pieza_ grande de piedra o de otra materia, cóncava y profunda, donde cae o se echa el agua para varios usos.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que el problema está en "grande" y el valor que se le esté dando.
Aquí un lavabo no sería nunca una pila por el simple hecho de que no es lo bastante grande para entrar dentro de la definición, al margen de no ser lo bastante profundo.
Un fregadero de una casa tampoco, pero el de un restaurante seguramente entraría dentro de la categoría de "pila"


Por cierto, en la frase de arriba hay un error. Sería: "El espejo *está* como sucio" con el verbo *estar* y n con el verbo "ser"


----------



## ursu-lab

Non ho capito, in qualche zona d'Italia qualcuno chiama "pila" il lavandino del bagno? Perché questa "v/bacha" ha uno specchio... E non si trova sui dizionari.



Larroja said:


> Anche in italiano "pila" può significare "vasca  in cui vengono lavati i panni", anche se è un'accezione non comune.  Parola di Treccani.



C'è anche la pila battesimale, che si chiama allo stesso modo in entrambe le lingue. Ma la trad. è dallo spagnolo all'italiano, no? E comunque la parola non è "pila" (sp.) ma "v/bacha" (?).

Il fatto che sia una parola non presente nei diz. non è poi così strano. Si tratta di un oggetto domestico che può avere nomi "locali" o usati con accezioni diverse. In italiano succede la stessa cosa, in fondo. Non c'è solo lavandino, lavello, acquaio o pila o chissà quanti altri. Dalle mie parti quello della cucina lo chiamano tutti "secchiaio", eppure nei dizionari italiani non ve ne è traccia.


----------



## Jube

"Bacha" si riferisce al lavandino di bagno e anche della cucina ma, se c'è uno specchio deve essere del bagno


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Non ho capito, in qualche zona d'Italia qualcuno chiama "pila" il lavandino del bagno? Perché questa "v/bacha" ha uno specchio...



Io ho dato il contributo del Treccani solo per sottolineare che pila non è un localismo siculo, l'ho trovato anche altrove, oltre che nel post di Infinite Sadness. Ma si riferisce a "vasca per lavare i panni" e che non valga come traduzione di vacha/bacha mi sembra chiaro, almeno a quello che se ne deduce dal contesto: il testo spagnolo parla dello sporco a fianco del lavandino, nelle fughe tra il marmo e lo specchio. Di quel nero causato dalla muffa e dall'umidità.


----------



## infinite sadness

In realtà, dalla frase non si deduce se si tratti di un appartamento moderno o di una vecchia casa rurale del 1800.

Inoltre, la parola "pila" non l'ho uscita (sicilianismo) io, è tutta colpa di Oscar.


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Io ho dato il contributo del Treccani solo per sottolineare che pila non è un localismo siculo, l'ho trovato anche altrove, oltre che nel post di Infinite Sadness. Ma si riferisce a "vasca per lavare i panni" e che non valga come traduzione di vacha/bacha mi sembra chiaro, almeno a quello che se ne deduce dal contesto: *il testo spagnolo parla dello sporco a fianco del lavandino, nelle fughe tra il marmo e lo specchio.* Di quel nero causato dalla muffa e dall'umidità.



Certo che nelle lavanderie si chiama pila (o acquaio). Io mi riferivo alla "pila" in un bagno di un appartamento. Che poteva essere un localismo siculo tanto quanto il "secchiaio" in Emilia.
Se ha uno specchio sopra non può essere una vasca, a meno che il proprietario della casa non sia un tipo alquanto bizzarro...


----------



## VICTOR-M

ursu-lab said:


> Non so cosa sia (nel dizionario non c'è né con la "v" né con la "b"), ma dalla definizione di Oscar in italiano corrisponderebbe al lavandino del bagno, perché c'è uno specchio. Se fosse quello della cucina allora sarebbe meglio usare lavello/acquaio.


----------



## Crystal08

la casa in questione è la casa costruita da Le Corbusier in America Latina, quindi non si tratta di una casa antica.
Io opterei per "lavandino" secondo me potrebbe essere la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Jube

Come lo ho gia detto, nell'Argentina la parola "Bacha" viene utilizzata sia per fare riferimento al lavandino di bagno come per i lavandini della cucina, anche si utilizza allo stesso modo la parola  "pileta"


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi rendo condo che non interessa a nessuno, ma io sopra la pila di casa mia ho sempre avuto uno specchio attaccato al muro, in quanto che dalle mie parti è prassi comune usare la lavanderia anche come bagno di riserva (noi lo chiamiamo "bagno di servizio" o anche "doppio servizio").


----------



## ursu-lab

@IS: a me interessa, invece! Hai visto che in fondo ci avevo preso con il "localismo"? Quindi in Sicilia negli appartamenti c'è una stanza adibita a lavanderia come in (alcune zone della) Spagna? Sono edifici antichi? Cioè, potrebbe essere un'influenza architettonica delle case spagnole?
Dalle altre parti non so, ma in Emilia la lavanderia è uno stanzone sotterraneo, cioè accanto alle cantine, in cui ci sono le pile col piano inclinato fatte proprio per lavare i panni. Ti parlo di condomini costruiti nel dopoguerra. Da decenni non si fanno più così. Al massimo adesso c'è uno stanzone comune per lasciarvi le biciclette.


----------



## infinite sadness

Parlo di appartamenti in condominio, anni '70 - '80.

Certo, nelle case unifamiliari (ville o villette) anche qui la lavanderia viene ricavata in locali tipo garage o cantine.


----------



## gatogab

Jube said:


> Come lo ho gia detto, nell'Argentina la parola "Bacha" viene utilizzata sia per fare riferimento al lavandino di bagno come per i lavandini della cucina, anche si utilizza allo stesso modo la parola "pileta"


  ¿La *"pileta"* no es la piscina?
Te agradecería mucho que me explicaras  de dónde salió esa *"bacha"*.
He buscado la palabra por todos lados y no aparce con significado que le das.
Gracias.


----------



## Jube

gatogab said:


> ¿La *"pileta"* no es la piscina?
> Te agradecería mucho que me explicaras  de dónde salió esa *"bacha"*.
> He buscado la palabra por todos lados y no aparce con significado que le das.
> Gracias.


Si También. Pileta se usa para todo tipo de recipiente que vaya dejao de un grifo. esté en el baño en el jardin en el lavadero y así se dice segun el tamaño; pileta, piletin, piletita y tambien pileto para aquellos de mayor dimención que por lo general se usan en los lavaderos domésticos.
Pero en el caso especifico de la piscina, se le agrega otro temino para precisarla. Así se dice: _Pileta de natación; la pileta del club; la pileta de la casa-quinta etc. _


----------



## gatogab

Muy agradecido por estas informaciones.
Ahora toca a esta, que es más importante:



> Te agradecería mucho que me explicaras de dónde salió esa *"bacha"*.
> He buscado la palabra por todos lados y no aparce con significado que le das.


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jube

Desconozco de donde viene el término pero habiendo cientos de culturas en éste pais, puede ser la deformación de una palablra de cualquier otro origen (arabe, ingles, ruso, persa, etc.) e incluso, hasta podría ser la marca de la primera que se fabricó o la mas famosa dado que aquí, en Argentina, existen muchos productos que se denominan por una marca caracteristica. De eso te podría dar muchos ejemplos pero supongo que eso no es posible en el sitio. Lo cierto es que si pones en un buscador la palabra bacha en la doblv-e-be, seguramente  te remitira a éste pais
Ato


----------



## gatogab

Jube said:


> Desconozco de donde viene el término pero habiendo cientos de culturas en éste pais, puede ser la deformación de una palablra de cualquier otro origen (arabe, ingles, ruso, persa, etc.) e incluso, hasta podría ser la marca de la primera que se fabricó o la mas famosa dado que aquí, en Argentina, existen muchos productos que se denominan por una marca caracteristica. De eso te podría dar muchos ejemplos pero supongo que eso no es posible en el sitio. Lo cierto es que si pones en un buscador la palabra bacha en la doblv-e-be, seguramente te remitira a éste pais
> Ato


 
Me lo imaginaba.
Gracias por la confirma.
Saludos.

PD Conosco "bachicha", ¿también tú?


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo che possa tranquillamente derivare dal latino bacina.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Credo che possa tranquillamente derivare dal latino bacina.


Allora c'entra bacinella? 
[ba-ci-nèl-la] 
nome femminile 
recipiente di varia forma e materiale adatto per contenere liquidi: 
Esempio: bacinella per il bucato, per lavarsi le mani


----------



## VICTOR-M

gatogab said:


> PD Conosco "bachicha", ¿también tú?


Quì nella mia città, Genova, Baciccia é il diminutivo del nome Gianbattista o Giovanni Battista ed é un nome molto diffuso.
Per curiosità, cosa vuol dire bachicha dalle tue parti?
Ciao grazie


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Allora c'entra bacinella?
> [ba-ci-nèl-la]
> nome femminile
> recipiente di varia forma e materiale adatto per contenere liquidi:
> Esempio: bacinella per il bucato, per lavarsi le mani



Bacina -> Bacha

Perché no? Anche io avevo pensato la stessa cosa. Prob. arrivata in Argentina attraverso una forma dialettale italiana. Non sarebbe poi così assurdo.

I lavandini da bagno, in origine (quando la gente non aveva il bagno in casa e doveva lavarsi in camera, per es.), erano della bacinelle/catini (per es. di ceramica) montate su una struttura metallica. Parlo dell'inizio del secolo scorso, cioè mica tanto tempo fa. Molti ne hanno ancora in casa. Ed è pure tornato di moda, in versione XXI secolo...


----------



## 0scar

O vasca --> bacha

Y también existe bache, un cuenco en el pavimento, de etimología desconocida.


----------



## gatogab

VICTOR-M said:


> PD Conosco "bachicha", ¿también tú?
> 
> 
> 
> Quì nella mia città, Genova, Baciccia é il diminutivo del nome Gianbattista o Giovanni Battista ed é un nome molto diffuso.
> Per curiosità, cosa vuol dire bachicha dalle tue parti?
> Ciao grazie
Click to expand...

*Bachicha 1.-* (no es despectivo, te lo aseguro)

*Tano 1.-*


----------



## VICTOR-M

Grazie Gatogab, chissà se c'é qualche legame tra i vari Baciccia genovesi emigrati in sudamerica. In fin dei conti sempre di italiani si tratta. Il barrio de La Boca a Buenos Aires ne era pieno e mio suocero mi diceva che fino a non molti anni fa si sentiva ancora qualche anziano parlare in dialetto genovese. Io ci sono stato varie volte negli ultimi anni ma di genovesi, neanche più l'ombra. Di sicuro qualche parola  é rimasta: fainà, fugassa, fugassetta  il pesto etc.


----------

